# Best Snow Tires?



## dallely (Feb 22, 2005)

Just moved to Park City, Utah and was curious to know what people thoughts were the best snow tires?


----------



## JediGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (dallely)*

I have Michelin All-Terrians...I've had no problems...


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (dallely)*

Well, I don't know what are the best snow tyres, but I hope that my winter tyres will be performing well. I've got Matador MP91 Nordicca 235/65 R17 108H XL on original VW Canyon disks. On my previous car (Skoda Octavia Combi, basically a Czech version of VW Passat, made of the same components) I had Matador Winterra snow tyres and those were great and not expensive. The Matador Nordicca is very similar to Conti 4x4 WinterContact, it has an asymmetric design. The price is about 60% of Contis. Here are some links to Matador pages:
Web page: http://www.matadoruk.co.uk/ind...=mp91
PDF brochure: http://www.matador.sk/uploads/...5.pdf
I can't wait till I've put it on my Touareg, still some 4 weeks to winter weather here in Europe... Then I'll tell you if I made a good deal or not.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (MinerSK)*

The the FAQ at the top of the page as well as the search function. This topic has been discussed quite a bit.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (dallely)*

Take a look at the Nokians...
NOKIAN HAKKAPELIITTA SUV
http://www.nokiantyres.com/suv...A+SUV


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (I8ABUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I8ABUG* »_Take a look at the Nokians...
NOKIAN HAKKAPELIITTA SUV
http://www.nokiantyres.com/suv...A+SUV

Hakkas...hands down da best!








WR's http://www.nokiantyres.com/suv...R+SUV 


_Modified by papaTDI at 12:45 AM 10-8-2006_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

What are you worried about, it does not snow that much in PC!!!







I don't live in PC but do have to get up Little Cottonwood Canyon to ski Alta and the Nokian WR's work great for me!


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (NefariousVW)*

If you are interested I have a set of Nokian Hakkapeliitta Sport Utility - 255/55-R18 109T XL (new tread pattern) for sale. Only used for about 2000 miles last winter. 
IM me if interested.
http://www.nokiantyres.com/suv...A+SUV


_Modified by I8ABUG at 11:00 AM 10-14-2006_


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Nokian WRs!!!! I have 30k on them and they are still gripping hard.


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Nokian WRs!!!! I have 30k on them and they are still gripping hard. 

how many folks that own NOKIAN WRs are driving 'em year round ?











_Modified by papaTDI at 12:18 AM 10-9-2006_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (papaTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papaTDI* »_
how many folks that own Hakka WRs are driving 'em year round ?









Hakka and WR's are two separate tires. The Hakka's are true snow tires where the WR's are an extreme rated all season tire which can be run all year round.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Hakka and WR's are two separate tires. The Hakka's are true snow tires where the WR's are an extreme rated all season tire which can be run all year round. 

Yes. I run the WRs year around. They are very quiet on the highway despite their good snow traction. That is why I picked them.


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (dallely)*

Been using various Nokians for quite a while and LOVE THEM


----------



## 72mako (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm running WR's year round and they're holding up nicely at 24k on them.
nick


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: (72mako)*

How about these tires http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ing=T


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

The really don't look like they would be that good in snow to me and I deffinitely would not have them on my car if I was living in PC.


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (I8ABUG)*

That Nokian Hakkapeliitta Sport Utility 5 is not







V rated like the toureg calls for.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (joe buck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe buck* »_That Nokian Hakkapeliitta Sport Utility 5 is not







V rated like the toureg calls for.
I doubt the V rating would matter in the winter since you will not be going that fast anyhow. I don't recall ever seeing a V rated snow tire. Not to say it is not possible.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (Yeti35)*

Exactly, much more important is the load index (108).
Who would run 240km/h on winter tires?


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (Yeti35)*

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ace=4 thats a V rated tire and so is this one http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ace=6 also the nokian wr suv is V rated. I drive just as fast on dry roads in the winter as i do in the summer. All the V rated tires have a 109 load index
_Modified by joe buck at 10:18 AM 10-13-2006_


_Modified by joe buck at 1:06 PM 10-13-2006_


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (joe buck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe buck* »_That Nokian Hakkapeliitta Sport Utility 5 is not







V rated like the toureg calls for.

The door plaque on my Touareg specifies "H" speed rated tires.
BTW what is a toureg.......oops forgot spell check again?


----------



## Slapshot (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (dallely)*

The Dunlop Grandtrek SJ6 would be my pick. Even though I don't have a Touareg (yet), I have them on my Jeep and they are great! I have never been stuck once and I live on a farm, out in the country, in Canada, where the snow plows do not travel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very low road noise too.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...k+SJ6


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (I8ABUG)*

And whats the rating on the car tires your trying to sell 


Q 99 mph 160 km/h Studless & Studdable Winter Tires 
R 106 mph 170 km/h H.D. Light Truck Tires 
S 112 mph 180 km/h Family Sedans & Vans 
T 118 mph 190 km/h Family Sedans & Vans 
U 124 mph 200 km/h 
H 130 mph 210 km/h Sport Sedans & Coupes 
V 149 mph 240 km/h Sport Sedans, Coupes & Sports Cars


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (Slapshot)*

This is the only dunlop snow tire for the touareg http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...TM2BM


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (joe buck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe buck* »_And whats the rating on the car tires your trying to sell 



T...Thanks for asking!










_Modified by I8ABUG at 11:02 AM 10-14-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (joe buck)*

VW did some testing on winter tires in Colorado. They were trying to determine the best winter tire for the Touareg. Import Auto Parts in Boulder would switch tires about once a week on some tregs that would then go into the mountains for evaluation. Craig at Import Auto told me that all of the tires tested were winter tires and that VW decided that Dunlop winter Sports were the best. I do not know what other tires were evaluated or what the test criteria was. Craig does know the specifics. I am sure he would be happy to discuss it. (303) 443-4763


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (dallely)*

no doubt. the NOKIANS ARE THE BEST TIRES FOR THE TREG'S
LAP


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? ([email protected])*

If anyone is interested I have a set of Nokian Hakkapeliitta Sport Utility - 255/55-R18 109T XL (new tread pattern) non-studded snow tires with only 2,000 miles for sale.
http://www.nokiantyres.com/suv...A+SUV
$ 650 plus shipping......IM with questions.
For pics go here http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html

_Modified by I8ABUG at 6:25 PM 10-14-2006_

_Modified by I8ABUG at 6:25 PM 10-14-2006_


_Modified by I8ABUG at 8:05 PM 10-14-2006_


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (I8ABUG)*

Just bought from tirerack Pirelli Scorpions.
Tested in Germany and came out #1 (See Auto Motor Sport, leading car mag, last issue). Exactly our size -18"-, tested on a M-class Mercedes vs. all the main competitors.


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (andyA6)*

That's a good price on a excellent snow tire. I was going to get that one but after buying 2 setts of tires in 23,000 miles i thought i better look for a tire with a good wear # so i ordered the tire that comes so highly recomended on this forum nokain wr suv.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (joe buck)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2770266


----------



## jpschmidlapp (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Best Snow Tires? (dallely)*

Nokian WR SUV pricey @ 215 ea but excellent\Jackson Hole WY


----------

